# Springtime



## Cajun Wine Man (Mar 13, 2010)

Bud Break! Today at 5:30 PM I found the first bud in my Muscadines. The Plums beat the Muscadines by 1 week, they are flowering. The blackberrys are greening also. I will be busy real soon.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 13, 2010)

That's just not right! 

We are sooooooo far away from Spring. Last freeze date for us is May 7th. At least the snow is disappearing but then more is forecast for Sunday-Monday timeframe. Ski areas are loving this Winter, going to be some killer rafting and kayaking this Spring and plenty of water for the farmers to irrigate the crops for sure.


----------



## AlFulchino (Mar 13, 2010)

i agree..its not right 

these folks in warmer climes have it good dont they!


----------



## MaineGal (Mar 13, 2010)

Yep they do have it good...and I'm so jealous! 

DH was going to take the plow off today and put it away.... My instinct tells me if he does, we'll have another storm next week


----------



## vcasey (Mar 13, 2010)

It's our reward for having 6 months of Hurricane Season &amp; 100% humidity. Our local strawberry festival is going strong &amp; I even have blueberries that are close to being ready for picking.


----------



## MaineGal (Mar 13, 2010)

vcasey said:


> It's our reward for having 6 months of Hurricane Season &amp; 100% humidity. Our local strawberry festival is going strong &amp; I even have blueberries that are close to being ready for picking.



WOW! We still have ice and snow all over. Temp right now is about 50*. We're getting there, but not as quickly as I'd like....I'd love to be picking berries right now!


----------



## vcasey (Mar 13, 2010)

We've had 2 days (and about 4 inches) of rain but right now it's 70 and beautiful clear skies. Now we just the the water temps to rise so we can take out the kayaks, 58 is just to cold to play in the water! So in the meantime we'll mow the grass and prune the trees and finish replacing all the plants we lost because of the crazy cold temps we had at the first of the year.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 13, 2010)

vcasey said:


> We've had 2 days (and about 4 inches) of rain but right now it's 70 and beautiful clear skies. Now we just the the water temps to rise so we can take out the kayaks, 58 is just to cold to play in the water! So in the meantime we'll mow the grass and prune the trees and finish replacing all the plants we lost because of the crazy cold temps we had at the first of the year.






Up here we have about a month when the water temps are above 58. Some of the mountain streams never get that high all summer!


----------



## Cajun Wine Man (Mar 13, 2010)

Forecast here is sunshine, highs about 70, lows middle 40's for a week, will enjoy.


----------



## Bert (Mar 13, 2010)

The forecast for here is a highs of 40 this week.....but spring is coming the snow is starting to melt and water is running in the rivers..


----------



## OilnH2O (Mar 22, 2010)

*Spring's Here!*

But I don't trust it! Last week in the 60's, this week supposed to be in the low 50's all week with lows overnight in low 30's and an occasional 27 or so. It's been longer days, sunny and bright and very pleasant. Snow is gone but I can still see it above 5000' on the surrounding hills. 

But last year we had a hard frost the first week in May... so I don't know...


----------

